# XD40SC vs XD40



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello, forum.

I am in the market for a Springfield XD. I have shot the XD40, but not the subcompact; my local range does not have a subcompact to rent. I really like the way the .40 cal feels. This gun will be a range/carry firearm. 

My question is this...which do you prefer, the subcompact or the full size? When I held the subcompact it was a little too small for my hand(even though I can get the extended magazine)

I want to know if any of you feel that the sub-compact changes the way the gun shoots(how the smaller size handles that calilber) or alters the way you carry...

Also, if any of you carry the regular XD40 do you find it that much harder to conceal than the sub-compact? From comparing the two at the shop it didn't seem like the full size would be that much harder/heavier to conceal and carry. 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I used to carry a XD40 service and now carry a XD9SC. The .40 is a snappy round, and putting it through the 3" barrel only compounds that, IMO. Plus 9mm is a lot cheaper to shoot than .40. 

The SC is easier to conceal, provided you are talking about either the smaller mag or the small mag with a Pearce extension. If you put the extended mag on it, then it's the same grip length, so it's a moot point as far as concealability.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. I was also thinking the length and weight difference too. Isn't the service model an inch and a half longer than the SC? Correct me if I'm wrong. 

I understand what you are saying about the .40. Was that the only concession you had about carrying the full size XD? I agree with you about the handle...that's why I'm leaning towards just getting the full size. 

That is one thing I wish Springfield would do. It's just the sub-compact a service size. Glock(I am NOT trying to start a flame war) has three sizes for the .40 and most calibers. I don't like their sub-compact for the .40, or the 9mm really. 

My groupings were pretty solid the first time I ever shot a XD. I usually have to get "warmed up" first if I'm shooting a gun for the first time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TMUSCLE1 said:


> Thanks. I was also thinking the length and weight difference too. Isn't the service model an inch and a half longer than the SC? Correct me if I'm wrong.


It is longer, but if you're planning on carrying IWB, then the length is not really the concern, it's the grip and the width.



TMUSCLE1 said:


> I understand what you are saying about the .40. Was that the only concession you had about carrying the full size XD? I agree with you about the handle...that's why I'm leaning towards just getting the full size.


I like the .40. I still own the .40. I just don't carry the .40 any more. I knew I wanted to switch to a sub-compact for everyday carry because the shorter grip would print less. I didn't want to deal with the muzzle flip of the .40 in a sub-compact, so I went with the 9mm. I do like the added benefit of the cheaper ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had my eye on the 9mm PX4 SC for awhile now. I have a Sig P229R .40 DA/SA (32oz.) and I am comfortable with it in a .40 and carry it as well. However, this summer as clothes lighten up I may purchase an PX4SC. I have shot a Springfield XD40 SC and at 24oz. it does have muzzle flip of about 1.25"+. So now just think of the PX4SC at only 20oz. in a .40cal. Less gun mass means less control with the same grip/wrist strength. My brother loves his XD40SC!!! The XD40sc is a great little piece to carry and with the Pierce finger extension on the mag it's easy to conceal.

Although I like the .40cal I think I will end up with a 9mm (good JHP ammo) for my daily carry and motorcycle riding.

I just happen to like the Beretta PX4 SC for the Sig like decocking system, double stack mag capacity, light weight and quality! The overall width is slightly larger due to the decocker/safety levers but the actual slide width is very similar to the XD. 

The PX4sc has a higher barrel to grip web distance than does the XD, so it may cause slightly more muzzle flip.

If were available I would rent a .40 cal before making a decision.
Cheers-


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. BigDog...The range just doesn't have a SC for me to tryout, so that's why I came here. 

Todd...I reread your previous post about the Pearce extension. Has that little extra grip made carrying the SC anymore difficult as in printing? I understand what you mean about the extended magazine so that is not a problem. Also...I was not able to breakdown the rented XD down for obvious reasons; as a XD owner are they easy to breakdown, clean, and maintain?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TMUSCLE1 said:


> Todd...I reread your previous post about the Pearce extension. Has that little extra grip made carrying the SC anymore difficult as in printing? I understand what you mean about the extended magazine so that is not a problem. Also...I was not able to breakdown the rented XD down for obvious reasons; as a XD owner are they easy to breakdown, clean, and maintain?


It adds a bit, but still not as much as a full-size grip as it tapers back unlike a standard grip/mag.

XD is super easy to break down and maintain. Lock the slide back, flip the lever, release the slide, dry fire the gun (making sure there is no round in the chamber) pull the slide off.


----------

